# Puppy Cam



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thought we would share this with everyone...

Last week we bought a camera so that we can see what is going on with Boston at any time, night or day. Its absolutely brilliant. We can wake up in the morning and check exactly what he is up to, without him knowing and without us even having to get out of bed!

It also works at night, as it has infrared. We have hooked it up with our iphones, so even when we are out of the house, we can always see what is going on. You can even control it remotely with a computer (changing the pan and tilt etc).

It really gives us peace of mind, without him having a clue! Highly recommend it!

This is the one we got...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004H1K43G/ref=cm_sw_em_r_am_ip_am_gb?ie=UTF8

Here is a screen shot of what we can currently see on the camera (Boston is sound asleep, having an afternoon nap after a big play session).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SO COOL!!! tho I don't think I would be able to look away.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

watch he doesn't burn his bum on the rad lol


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

That's so brilliant! But oh god....what if you were out and saw him up to no good and couldn't get home!!!!
Great for the not getting out of bed bit!!!
X


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh wow! What a great idea 

I might have to have a go at setting something up like this... Although when I'm at work I might just use it to spy on my boyfriend


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Whta a great idea ,big brother is watching you!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I had something similar to this for my kids when they were babies. I used to be downstairs just watching the screen all night long...might as well have gone and sat in the nursery


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

A possible xmas present for my gadget crazy husband! I would love to know what Luna gets up to when we're out, although I suspect she spends most of her time asleep...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Would love one of these so i can see what Betty gets up to when I'm not at home.. was it difficult to set up.. some of the reviews on Amazon suggest it is and I'm rubbish at anything like that


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Would love one of these so i can see what Betty gets up to when I'm not at home.. was it difficult to set up.. some of the reviews on Amazon suggest it is and I'm rubbish at anything like that


That's what I wanted to know too


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Already in my Amazon basket! Thank you!


----------

